# Get em ready, Mosquito is 80% open



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hit the spillway for about 40 min this morning after work, nothing.. figured I'd go try the dam, I know it was open last time I was out here.. damn no ice as far as I could see. Took a ride and were very close. Ramps still have a 2" berg but with the temps coming up, I see it gone.. and I'm not sure if these are canvas backs or not, couldn't get close to em but there are thousands of them every where. Might be scalp too... anyway plug in those chargers..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Looks like all the ice blew up to the SE side of the causeway and refroze..


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Yep,, it won't be long. You figure on having another "ride-along" with the ODNR egg gathering this year?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Absolutely and im gonna do a video..


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Did you see the guys that got caught out on the ice sat? I just laughed because fri when I went by there it was prob 50 percent open.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

God that's a beautiful thing thanks for the report ez. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

ezbite said:


> Absolutely and im gonna do a video..


Any word on when they are putting in the nets


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That sure is a nice sight. Can't wait to get the old starcraft out. Spring is near fellas.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 296549
> View attachment 296551
> View attachment 296555
> View attachment 296553
> ...


Thanks for the report. Looks like a mix of cans and bills. Spring can't be far.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for the report!

I'm hoping to be chest deep in 40 degree water on Friday!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

walnut run is wide open


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Be careful wading Walnut on the south west side (lakeside) of the bridge. Was there recently, what I thought was frozen shoreline turned out to be 3ft. deep pockets of leaves and mud from the washout. Was not a good situation.
Ha,Ha, There was almost another rescue that day.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 296549
> View attachment 296551
> View attachment 296555
> View attachment 296553
> ...


Looks like a combination of both cans and bills.............Thanks for sharing !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sylvan21 said:


> Be careful wading Walnut on the south west side (lakeside) of the bridge. Was there recently, what I thought was frozen shoreline turned out to be 3ft. deep pockets of leaves and mud from the washout. Was not a good situation.
> Ha,Ha, There was almost another rescue that day.


SE side of the bay along the road is always a skechty area, seems to attract wash out from the creek and I never wade there. Go out to the point. There will be a net there soon.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Was going to ask what the ice situation was. Planning on getting the boat opened up and searching for some gators!!
Thanks for the update!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

You can thank your ODNR friends for their work today, they put their net boats in and had to first clear the ice from the ramps..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

O







honestly.. these guys don't get enough credit for what they do..


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Well hell I didn't think they would be putting in nets already


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If I recall last year they went in late, getting a head start this time. Was it later last yr Tom? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

its all dependent on water temp..


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Time for some ice off Pike fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

ezbite said:


> its all dependent on water temp..


What is the temp now?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know you asked ez but I'd say 33-35! By late Sunday, near 40!! Think eyes start spawn 42~48. They have actually spawned "Under" late ice, thus the net boats getting ready now. They HAVE to get those eggs to meet their commitments for annual stockings!


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Talked to 2 of the guys last week and there planning on putting the nets in Monday.


----------

